# My first tutorial!



## PrettyKitty (Jul 19, 2005)

My tutorial for a smokey bronzy eyes and nude matte lips! 

First, here is what I used: 







- Double Blush Primpin' Golden Kitty
- Bronzing Powder Enriched Bronze
- Summerfete TLC
- Armani LSF #6
- Hypnose mascara
- Teddy eye khol
- #186 brush
- Tempting eye shadow
- Shroom eye shadow
- Retrospeck eye shadow
- Portfolio concealer
- Peachstock lipstick
- Mixing Medium
- Coco pigment
- Bare Canvas paint
- #187 brush
- #219 brush
- #213 brush
- #242 brush
- #224 brush
- Brunette brow pencil

I've started with a clean & moisturized face. For the first pic, I already have my foundation, my concealer, my bronzing powder, my brow pencil and 2 coats of mascara. I also have a light coat of Summerfete TLC on my lips.

So the first step is to apply the Bare Canvas Paint all over the lids, you don't need to let it dry. Just blend well and you'll be okay. Apply Shroom on the brow bone, like in the pic below, with the #213 brush.






For the step 2, I wet my #213 brush in Mixing Medium (I put a little drop on the back of my hand), dip my brush in Coco pigment, mix it on my hand, and I apply it on my lids. On my left eye, on the pic below, you can see how I apply it on my lids, because I didn't blended it yet with my finger. On my right eye, I blend Coco with my finger, I'll do the same thing on the other eye. You don't need to apply Coco on the inner corner.






For the step 3, I wet my #242 brush in Mixing Medium (I put a little drop on the back of my hand), rub my brush in Retrospeck eye shadow, and I apply it on the inner corner of my eye. Like you can see on the pic below, I 'draw' a line under my eyes, on the inner corner. 






After this step, I used Teddy eye khol all around my eyes (And on inner rims), except the inner corner. Like you can see on the other pic, I smudge it with my #219 brush.






The last step for the eyes, is to use Tempting on the outer corner, draw a big 'V' with your #219 brush, and put it over Teddy eye khol. On my right eye, I didn't blended it yet, so you can see the difference. I use my #224 to blend it for a softer look.






I apply a third coat of mascara to darken my lashes. 

I use my #187 brush to apply my Primpin' Golden Kitty Double blush. I swirl them together. In the original FOTD, I didn't put this blush, but its still nice. In this pic, you can see that I still have my Summerfete TLC on lips.






Like I said above, I don't remove my Summerfete TLC, because Peachstock lipstick is matte, so it could be too dry to be used alone. 






And the result is:


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

thank you! i'll have to try this =]


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 29, 2005)

Ohhh take a pic if you do it!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 31, 2005)

Everything looks great on you, you'd look great if you put on the ugliest colours around!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jul 31, 2005)

my fave color
look really great!


----------



## user3 (Jul 31, 2005)

I have actually used this tutorial! You did a great job! your m/u always looks beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Everything looks great on you, you'd look great if you put on the ugliest colours around!_

 
It's SO not true! I look horrible in almost every matte colors, or fushia.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I have actually used this tutorial! You did a great job! your m/u always looks beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And you didn't took a pic???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleeeaaasssseee!


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 18, 2005)

*Thank you!!!*

This is exactly what I have been looking for - thank you so much - I even emailed it to my cousin so that she could learn the techniques...thank you thank you thank you!  You are so great at this!!!


----------



## CWHF (Aug 18, 2005)

That is great!!!!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 19, 2005)

love the shimmer!!! i'm going to have to try this one!!!


----------



## angelwings (Aug 19, 2005)

That's really good.

Just to let you know that when you click on the link in your first post, and then click on the link in that, it comes up with a error. I'm pretty sure it's because of the change to Vbulletin.


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ohhh this is very natural, I like this [email protected] Good job! =)


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Question!*

What does the mixing medium do in terms of enhancing the look?


----------



## ava (Aug 21, 2005)

Lovely tutorial. Amazing job


----------



## rainbow (Sep 15, 2005)

ohh.. the colors combination is lovely!! i m going to try it out soon..


----------



## Lia (Nov 12, 2005)

For some reason the link to the result photo doesn't work. Is it just me?


----------



## adorkable (Nov 12, 2005)

Holy crap! You are perfection! I am SO jealous of your beauty! Perfect skin! GAH! xD


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Are you a member of MUA Lia? You have to be a member in order to view it


----------



## Lia (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure am . . . . it's the spectra.net link that I'm having the trouble with.


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmmmm how weird, what does it do when you click on it?


----------



## Lia (Nov 12, 2005)

HTTP 404 - File not found
Internet Explorer


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmmm that is strange, it works for me?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

i love those colors
looks great on u


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Nov 17, 2005)

That looks sooo pretty on you.  Now I'm sure I should know this, but is the mixing medium only a MAC Pro product?  If so, how do I get my hands on some?  Oh and I love your hair colour.....I think I shall go brunette next


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 21, 2005)

This Is Such A Beautiful Look On You Girlie.


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_And you didn't took a pic???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleeeaaasssseee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









 Nope I forgot.

I will have to do it again and post a pic.


----------



## mona (Dec 11, 2005)

gorgeous! the colors look great on you - thx for a fantastic tutorial!


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 17, 2005)

OH MY!! you are GORGEOUS!! and i LOVE the make-up!!!!..soo flawless


----------



## tannny (Dec 18, 2005)

i love love love love love!!! im soooo trying this! i bought tempting today and was thinking of returning it, nevermind i shall keep it!


----------



## annnettem (Dec 20, 2005)

Great job! This is EXACTLY what I am looking for! Thanks so much! I WILL use this one!


----------



## chantelle (Dec 27, 2005)

Totally sweet and many thanks! You are gorgeous and I really love this look!


----------



## RobynG1 (Dec 28, 2005)

That's so beautiful! I'll have to try that look soon...


----------



## breathless (Jan 6, 2006)

this tutorial has been very helpful! i have it saved it my browser faves and i love looking back at it a million times!


----------



## umademesmyle (Jan 7, 2006)

very nice tutorial!


----------



## Pearlette (Jan 7, 2006)

this is wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you look very very  beautiful 
thanks alot


but the result link doesnt work


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 8, 2006)

I love this tutorial! I've copied this look sooooo many times. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

your makeup looks amazing! what did you use to fill your brows in? i really like how you filled them in. i use a powder and angled brush but i can never get them to look so perfectly arched like that.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow that is really pretty! I really like it! I might have to try this...(Adds one of everything used to my already long...and still growing...makeup shopping list. lol)


----------



## cyens (Jan 22, 2006)

oh yeah, its realy pretty. I love it!


----------



## Peaches (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm going to try this after I get all that stuff. Just got Peachstock today.


----------



## ette (Feb 7, 2006)

amaaazing. i'm taking this to my ma on friday to do this look on me lol!


----------



## sincola (Feb 24, 2006)

This is one of my favourite tutorials! I love the bronzy looks! Thanks for sharing your technique with us!


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 24, 2006)

Now I see how that Coco pigment looks on you, I need to get my hands on some for myself. Beautiful, natural yet sophiticated. I like that!


----------



## jackie (Feb 24, 2006)

You're a master with the mixing medium. I love it.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 24, 2006)

That is so pretty... an amazing tutorial... can't wait to try this one out!!!


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 24, 2006)

I have coco pigment, and I didnt like it that much until I saw that. I really need to get a mixing medium.....


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2006)

great tutorial...


----------



## kattpl (Mar 10, 2006)

love it!! I'll have to try it...

Thanks Kath


----------



## jill249 (Mar 11, 2006)

This looks great.  I'm going to try this look for going out tonight!


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 12, 2006)

Great tutorial! You're so pretty.
Please tell me which brand is your eyebrow pencil!!


----------



## taygalchi (Mar 12, 2006)

Love this! Thank you!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

This totally rocks girl!!! I love it!  Please tell me how you get your eyebrows like that? what the trick? your are soo perfect and pretty!


----------



## kristiawati (May 13, 2006)

oh I love the look & the color. so beautifull


----------



## janelle811 (May 13, 2006)

that was so good- I think that's my favorite tutorial here!

I really want some of the shadows you used now!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_That's really good.

Just to let you know that when you click on the link in your first post, and then click on the link in that, it comes up with a error. I'm pretty sure it's because of the change to Vbulletin._

 
Everything should be okay now!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_What does the mixing medium do in terms of enhancing the look?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Everything is more pigmented with Mixing Medium.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_That looks sooo pretty on you. Now I'm sure I should know this, but is the mixing medium only a MAC Pro product? If so, how do I get my hands on some? Oh and I love your hair colour.....I think I shall go brunette next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yes it's a Pro product.. but you can call and buy it from a pro store!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SexyKitty* 
_your makeup looks amazing! what did you use to fill your brows in? i really like how you filled them in. i use a powder and angled brush but i can never get them to look so perfectly arched like that._

 
It was a Prestige pencil, the shade is 'Brunette'. Now I use Mystery e/s with #208 brush and it's prettier!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VertDeGris* 
_Great tutorial! You're so pretty.
Please tell me which brand is your eyebrow pencil!!_

 
Prestige!


----------



## Nolee (Jul 30, 2006)

pretty
earthy colors are my favourits, very very well done
p.s. never thought pechstock looks so good, im so getting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing hun, waiting for more tuts


----------



## michall8 (Jul 30, 2006)

Very pretty, kitty!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 30, 2006)

You look SOO good!!

Love this tutorial, Thank you! :]


----------



## ndn_chicka (Jul 30, 2006)

ur freakin' gorgeous....love the look!


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 3, 2006)

Your make up application is flawless; so beautiful.  How do you get your skin to stay so clear?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Babyy30 (Oct 28, 2006)

*gorgeous*

Which quad did you use?  I see it in your pics.


----------



## Kim. (Oct 28, 2006)

This was short and sweet, very helpful!


----------



## lahdeedah (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for this tutorial, I love every look you do!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 30, 2006)

love it !


----------



## Saints (Oct 31, 2006)

Very hot look


----------



## PrudeyNudey (Nov 2, 2006)

I like the shimmer, it's very fresh but still defined
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look like vic beckham in the photo where your applying your lippie


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 3, 2006)

I love this!  I'm gonna try it, thanks!!


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 5, 2006)

wow, this looks really gorgeous


----------



## Miss World (Nov 8, 2006)

gorgeous ^_^


----------



## MACFreak (Nov 9, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 10, 2006)

Great tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are truly beautiful, What is the name of the quad used In the picture?


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 27, 2006)

Great job


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherrycola2201* 

 
_Your make up application is flawless; so beautiful. How do you get your skin to stay so clear? Thanks in advance_

 
My skin love Biotherm!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babyy30* 

 
_Which quad did you use? I see it in your pics._

 
It's not a premade quad! It's Shroom, Patina, Tempting and Retrospeck!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Great tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are truly beautiful, What is the name of the quad used In the picture?_

 
You should check my answer to Babyy30!


----------



## Mandy. (Jan 26, 2007)

You look like Victoria beckham!


----------



## lavnder (Jan 26, 2007)

I love this look!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 27, 2007)

this looks gorgeous!


----------



## colleen389 (Jan 30, 2007)

This tutorial is awesome, did it this morning and I LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 1, 2007)

beautiful makeup 
beautiful face


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 11, 2007)

super pretty!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

this is so lovely!!!
Thanks! I just got coco pigment and will definitely try this!


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

Ooh. I love this.


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok how hot are you?
Seriously, you are so pretty!




I love the makeup so freash and so natural 
Great job!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 17, 2007)

you look so pretty and i love this look


----------



## suzy_ (Mar 18, 2007)

the highlight in this is gorgeous


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 7, 2007)

love this make up
thanks


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 7, 2007)

This is very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Tanoushka (Nov 19, 2007)

It's beautiful!!! Love the look on you


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 20, 2007)

this is soooo awesome, you look great.


----------



## Anita (Nov 25, 2007)

Very pretty! Your eyebrows are perfect. You should do a tut on your brows


----------



## hermes (Nov 25, 2007)

lovely tutorial


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 25, 2007)

This is so pretty and neutral, you could wear this anywhere! Great job with the tutorial!


----------



## pomie (Dec 24, 2007)

You look so pretty.
I'll try this one.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 25, 2007)

omg i'm so jealous of youuuuu very nice make up i wish i could do that.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

this is hot..


----------



## babykat (Jan 2, 2008)

great color for eyes, i have to try this tut... anyway, you are so pretty with or without make up =)


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

I love this look! I'm now on the lookout for coco pigment


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 30, 2011)

3 years later.. but thanks!! I guess it's better late than never!


----------



## FafiNati (Nov 16, 2011)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> What does the mixing medium do in terms of enhancing the look?



 	I been wondering this. Do they only enchance the look of Pigments or/and Eyeshadows?


----------



## mauratien (Dec 25, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2012)

FafiNati said:


> I been wondering this. Do they only enchance the look of Pigments or/and Eyeshadows?



 	Yes, that's why I used it! The colors are more vibrant and shiny pigments have a much more metallic finish. Also, it will stay longer on your lids without creasing. You can use it too with eyeshadows and pigments to use them as eyeliners.


----------



## ziggy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah, this looks so fabulous. The products you've chosen looks wonderful on you. Really love the nude pink lipstick you used there. Hoping to get a cheaper brand, is it from MAC? I suppose if I use it every day I may as well get a decent brand. I have a bronze eye shadow at home and quite scared how to use it (afraid it will come across too daring), but like what you've done, so maybe I should give it a go!
  	x


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 13, 2012)

ziggy said:


> Ah, this looks so fabulous. The products you've chosen looks wonderful on you. Really love the nude pink lipstick you used there. Hoping to get a cheaper brand, is it from MAC? I suppose if I use it every day I may as well get a decent brand. I have a bronze eye shadow at home and quite scared how to use it (afraid it will come across too daring), but like what you've done, so maybe I should give it a go!
> x


	You shouldn't be afraid of trying your bronze eye shadow, if you don't like it just wash your face! 

  	Peachstock is a MAC lipstick.


----------



## ziggy (Jan 16, 2012)

PrettyKitty said:


> You shouldn't be afraid of trying your bronze eye shadow, if you don't like it just wash your face!
> Peachstock is a MAC lipstick.








 True!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2012)

If you couldn't find Coco pigment, I found a good dupe! It's not exactly like Coco but it's pretty similar!

  	Aurora Pigment:




  	Aurora (left), Coco (right):




  	You can read my review on my blog!


----------



## peace.love.mac (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! It looks beautiful!


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 6, 2012)

Love that it's natural but sparkly! Beautiful!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2012)

PrettyKitty.... YES you are!  Gorgeous look!


----------

